
Donald Trump to overhaul H-1B visa program that admits foreign workers - stickydink
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/apr/17/donald-trump-temporary-worker-h1b-visa-executive-order
======
hermitdev
Good. I'll probably get downvoted for this, but fuck it. The H1-B program is
there to enable fulfilling positions where there are insufficient US
citizens/permanent residents to fulfill positions with appropriate skills. The
program has been long been abused.

H1-B is just a great way for the large sweat shops of Silicon Valley to bring
in cheap labor and effectively price out domestic labor that is perfectly
capable of performing the labor (i.e. We can't find labor at 1/2 the
prevailing rate, thus I need an H1-B), but the companies don't want to pay the
prevailing domestic rate.

~~~
grzm
Per the HN guidelines, please don't express an expectation of downvotes.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

If this is something you're actually concerned about, please take some extra
time to craft your comment to be assubstantive, reasoned, and well-balanced as
you can.

